# Bass near Navarre



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello all, 

I was wondering if anyone knows any good bass or spec spots in the Navarre area preferably places where I could launch a small boat.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

east rive/ yellow river


----------

